# Speeding Ticket, Legal?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

I got a speeding ticket on a street that has little traffic and few side roads coming off of it. The cop's cruiser was parked in a residential driveway and he was out of his car standing on the driveway when he pulled me over. I did not see a radar gun in his hand, though on the ticket he marked radar and estimated. Is it legal for him to run radar from a private residence? I'm under 18 and losing this appeal means losing my license in Massachusetts (one speeding ticket under 18 and you lose your license, have to take classes, pay a $500 fine, among other things..) so I'm trying every way I can to be sure that I am giving myself the best chance to win this appeal. If it is illegal for him to have done this in a residential driveway, I might be saved. Anyone a police officer and could tell me the answer?


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> I got a speeding ticket on a street that has little traffic and few side roads coming off of it.


*So it is o.k. to speed on this road then, so appeal it and tell them that.*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> I got a speeding ticket on a street that has little traffic and few side roads coming off of it.


 Tough luck, Junior.



> If it is illegal for him to have done this in a residential driveway


No.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> The cop's cruiser was parked in a residential driveway and he was out of his car standing on the driveway when he pulled me over.


The cop was on official business. In order to run radar from a private driveway that area must officially be zoned as a business district.

If it's zoned residential then I would appeal. Call the zoning aboard and they should be able to help you out.

Same thing happened to me and I WON. I also went after the homeowners policy because in essence, he was allowing an unlicensed "business" to be run out of his home.

Hope this helps...

By the way, has anyone seen my other shoe?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

94c said:


> The cop was on official business. In order to run radar from a private driveway that area must officially be zoned as a business district.
> 
> If it's zoned residential then I would appeal. Call the zoning aboard and they should be able to help you out.
> 
> ...


I agree. Also, if his headlights were not on or he wasn't wearing his cop hat, you can win easily if you appeal.

I would totally bring up that you asked to see his radar gun and he refused, in Massachusetts that is illegal.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

If we're lucky the MBTA will buy some of these so you & Tyhen can get around.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

misconceived is that legit?


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Google Images....Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

If he didn't have his Radar in his hand, then how can he tell how fast your going??? Kid, you have this one in the bag!!! I hate when cops abuse power like that!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

wolfie........... always good for a LAFF.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

misconceived said:


> If we're lucky the MBTA will buy some of these so you & Tyhen can get around.


Am I missing something?????


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

While he is suing, he should go after the state for making him go to court and not bringing the court to him. After all he did nothing wrong. Right?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I'm under 18 and losing this appeal means losing my license in Massachusetts (one speeding ticket under 18 and you lose your license, have to take classes, pay a $500 fine, among other things..) so I'm trying every way I can to be sure that I am giving myself the best chance to win this appeal.


Boo-fricken-hoo...take your medicine you little turd. I suspect this is the beginning of a long and fruitful relationship between you, the police and the court system.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think that is the SHORT BUS!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

What a dumbass, you should have checked his calibration and tuning forks.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

arent the cops supposed to SHOW you the display speed


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

YES, and they have to call you sir. Plus, they must erase video if you do not give permisson.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

this guy is gonna win his appeal, its gonna be great


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I know he's got a good case...I'm super-serial.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

isnt ther something about if the officer's boot's look like they were shined with a chocolate bar?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Yup, thats true too...the old Hershey bar inspection.


----------

